# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  PSA-Wert

## Roberta

Hallo,

bei meinem Mann ist ein Gesamt-PSA von 27 und ein freier PSA von 9 festgestellt worden, ergibt einen Quotienten von 0,34, was ja eigentlich gut ist. Was bedeutet das und was macht man am besten? Vielen Dank.

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Roberta,
eigentlich hätte Euch das der zuständige Arzt schon sagen können: Das PSA kann durch eine gutartige Entzündung der Prostata stark hochgehen, was bereits durch zu ausgiebiges Radfahren passieren kann. Auch Sex vor der Blutabnahme läßt PSA hochgehen. Die gutartige Vergrößerung der Prostata erzeugt ebenfalls erheblich PSA, (wie alt ist Dein Mann), was ebenfalls vom Arzt abzuklären ist.
Der Quotient läßt eher auf so etwas schließen, aber Ihr müßt es UNBEDINGT abklären!
Hat sich die körperliche Verfassung Deines Mannes in letzter Zeit verändert?
Jedenfalls erst mal Ruhe bewahren, nicht gleich an das Schlimmste denken und die Untersuchungen beim Urologen durchführen lassen. (Tastbefund, Ultraschall, eMRT und ggf. Biopsie. Bei Entzündung wird Antibiotika gegeben und später das PSA nochmal gemessen)
Gruß Peter

----------


## Roberta

Lieber Peter, danke für den Hinweis. Mein Mann ist 58 und sieht aus, wie 45, er ist gesund, fühlt sich ganz gut, doch hat er ein Ziehen, da in der Leistengegend, also da, wo die Blase ist. Er ist nicht mit dem Rad gefahren und wir hatten keinen Sex, weil wir das schon wußten, daß es das Untersuchungsergebnis beieinflußt. 
Der Wert ist immer mehr gestiegen, er war bei: GesamtPSA 23 und Freies PSA bei 8 vor ca. 3 Monaten, es ist aber seltsam, daß mit dem Anstieg von dem GesamtPSA, das freie PSA immer mit ansteigt, und man sagt doch, wenn der Quotient >20 ist, dann ist das immer ein gutes Zeichen, doch die Ärzte sagen das gilt nicht, wenn der GesamtPSA über 20 liegt, das kann ich nicht verstehen. Nun ist ein PET-CT gemacht worden und der Arzt meinte, da sind Schatten in der Prostata und in den Lymphknoten, die Knoten sind auch 16 mm groß. 
Ich habe totale Angst, kann nicht mehr denken, jetzt ist eine Biopsie vorgeschlagen worden. Nur kann das eine gutartige Sache auch sein? Besonders weil doch der Quotient so gut ist. 
Sein Prostatavolumen ist 53. Was soll man den tun, denn so eine Biopsie ist ja grauenhaft. Und wo soll man das machen? Wir sind in Nürnberg, wir fahren aber überall hin, wenn es sein muß.

Dass ich es nicht vergesse, es wurde ihm schon seit Wochen Tanavid als Antibiotika und auch Diflucan, ein Pilzmittel einfach so verschrieben, er hatte ja nichts an Baktieren, doch wenn das in der Prostata sitzt, verkapselt, dann hätte das evtl. geholfen, er hat aber die gleichen Probleme, oft Wasserlassen, besonders nachts und das Ziehen da im Unterbauch. Was kann das sein?? Warum kommt man nicht um so eine Biopsie herum, da schleust man doch Darmbakterien ein und die wollen auch eine Blasenspiegelung machen, ist das denn nicht anders machbar. Vielen Dank für jeden Hinweis. Man ist so hilflos, so ausgeliefert. Und Angst vor Krebs, das ist furchtbar.

----------


## Roberta

Lieber Peter, habe gelesen, Du hast eine Biopsie hinter Dir, Du hast Krebs? Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden, hoffentlich!!!! Wie ist Dein Verlauf gewesen, was machst Du jetzt? Vielleicht willst Du mir das mitteilen? Liebe Grüße Roberta.

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Roberta

Der Quotient bei PSA hat lediglich Hinweischarakter in Zweifelsfällen. Liegt das PSA zu hoch, dann muss vorerst einmal abgeklärt werden, ob der Wert durch igendwelche Ursachen wie Entzündung usw. hochgetrieben wurde. Gibt es keine solchen Erklärungen, dann besteht Krebsgefahr, und dieser muss nachgegangen werden. In meinem eigenen Fall lag übrigens der Quotient auch gut im Rahmen - aber bei PSA > 200.

Die Biopsie, das kann ich Dir zusichern, ist überhaupt nichts Grässliches, wenn sie von einem erfahrenen Arzt und ultraschallgeführt gemacht wird. Ich selber verspürte dabei lediglich einige harmlose Stiche, konnte zusehen, wie der Urologe die entnomenen Proben sorgfältig in ein Döschen legte, bekam ein Antibiotikum in die Hand gedrückt und durfte wieder gehen. Klar, es gibt angenehmere Prozedere, doch wäre es besser, die Augen zu schliessen und zuzuwarten?

Wichtig ist es, während der Einnahme von Antibiotike die Darmflora zu "pflegen". Ich machte das mit Bioflorin, weil ich mit Joghurt nichts anfangen knn, doch gibt es sicher noch andere Möglichkeiten.

Schliesslich: Die Diagnose Krebs bringt einen Schock mit sich. Kann es Dich ein wenig beruhigen, dass ich meine Diagnose vor nun beinahe sechs Jahren bekam, eine recht ungünstige Ausgangslage hatte und heute trotzdem noch vollkommen fit am PC sitze? Klar, manches geht verloren, vor allem in sexuller Hinsicht. Aber man kann sich auch so ein lebenswertes Dasein erhalten.

Alles Gute wünscht Deinem Mann

Jürg

----------


## Herrmann

Liebe Roberta,

woher kommt bloss die Ansicht, eine Biopsie sei "grauenhaft"? Ich habe sie zwar nicht gerade als erheiternd empfunden, aber mit ein ganz wenig Mut als durchaus erträglich. Zahnziehen ist viel schlimmer. Ich benötigte weder Beruhigungs- noch Betäubungsmittel und spürte lediglich den Federdruck des Entnahmeinstruments.

Ebenso ging es mir bei der Blasenspiegelung. Der Arzt versprach mir auf meine Bedenken hin, ich würde keine Schmerzen dabei spüren, und so war es auch. Es wurde vorher ein Gleit- und Anästhesiemittel in die Harnröhre eingespritzt und 30 Sekunden später konnte ich auf dem Bildschirm das Innere meiner (glücklicherweise unauffälligen Blase) betrachten.

Also: beide Proceduren belasten mehr nervlich, als körperlich, besonders, wenn man sich unnötigerweise hineinsteigert. Sie sind aber diagnostisch völlig unverzichtbar und Voraussetzung für alle sinnvollen Behandlungskonzepte. 

Meine Frau hat mich übrigens zu allen Untersuchungsterminen begleitet und im Klinikcafè gewartet, was für mich sehr beruhigend war. (Umgekehrt mache ich es auch bei ihren Problemen)

Ich wünsche Euch alles Gute und richtige Entscheidungen,
Herrmann

----------


## Gunter

Hallo liebe Roberta, zunächst Ruhe!!!

Die Biopsie ist nicht GRAUENHAFT. Sie verursachte keine Schmerzen, ist in wenigen Minuten erledigt und gibt einen genauen Stand der Situation an. Es ist wirklich eine einfache Sache, ich kann es bestätigen, die zwar unangenehm ist aber wirklich NICHT GRAUENHAFT.

Wenn ich es mit einer Mandelentzündung vergleiche, wo man mit einem Stäbchen in dem Rachen tupft, so finde ich dies unangenehmer. Glaube mir, es ist wirklich vollkommen ohne Schmerzen und schell erledigt!

Es ist vor allem das sichere Ergebnis der Biopsie, das man als Ergebnis erhält. 

Gruß Gunter

----------


## Anonymous2

Hallo,
aus den Fragen ist klar zu ersehen, dass noch ein ganz erheblicher Informationsbedarf besteht. Wenn ich Deine Adresse erfahre, schicke ich Dir entsprechende Unterlagen (u.U. auch eine CD).

----------

